# Want a Dino Cazares signature Ibanez?



## Rick (Jun 13, 2009)

So I was just chatting with him a few minutes ago and we were talking about the board. He mentioned Ken Susi posting pics of his guitars and he may send me pics to post for him. So this is how the next part of our conversation went. 

Me: Would you be interested in having an Ibanez signature guitar? 

Dino: Fuck yeah. 

So basically, plug up the Ibanez server with e-mails. Let's see if we can get Dino his own signature, this guy definitely deserves one. 

[email protected]

If you're on myspace, try sending them a message through their page.

http://www.myspace.com/ibanezproducts


----------



## st2012 (Jun 13, 2009)

+1 It's a damned travesty that he doesn't already have one.


----------



## Rick (Jun 13, 2009)

Amen, brother. 

I still laugh at your avatar.


----------



## st2012 (Jun 13, 2009)

I know, I cant seem to bring myself to change it.


----------



## nikt (Jun 13, 2009)

NO

me want Dino LACS 






















Fuck yeak. sure I want one


----------



## romper_stomper (Jun 13, 2009)

Message sent.....


----------



## Gamba (Jun 13, 2009)

romper_stomper said:


> Message sent.....


+1

that would be so awesome, that is not even funny.
actually, yeah, it would be


----------



## Mazzakazza (Jun 13, 2009)

I'm probably wrong, but wasn't it Dino who said he didn't fancy a signature because he liked having access to the full custom shop, without being limited to using/promoting his signature?

I might be very wrong and confusing him with someone else


----------



## Gamba (Jun 13, 2009)

Mazzakazza said:


> I'm probably wrong, but wasn't it Dino who said he didn't fancy a signature because he liked having access to the full custom shop, without being limited to using/promoting his signature?
> 
> I might be very wrong and confusing him with someone else



don't worries than, I'll dress up as him and promote his signatures for him. 
Damn, I might even autograph some Divine Heresy cds for him...


----------



## Mazzakazza (Jun 13, 2009)

hahahahahahahha xD

Go for it!


----------



## Mattayus (Jun 13, 2009)

Mazzakazza said:


> I'm probably wrong, but wasn't it Dino who said he didn't fancy a signature because he liked having access to the full custom shop, without being limited to using/promoting his signature?



That's what I heard too  I think it's been a choice of his to not get one by now, rather than them just not giving him one. I have no doubts he's been approached about it


----------



## Rick (Jun 13, 2009)

He did say that before but he's apparently had a change of heart.


----------



## Gamba (Jun 13, 2009)

Mazzakazza said:


> hahahahahahahha xD
> 
> Go for it!










almost twins....


----------



## djpharoah (Jun 13, 2009)

Wait wasn't his deal with LACS that he could have unlimited LACS customs or have a sig model??


----------



## Rick (Jun 13, 2009)

Gamba said:


> almost twins....



I see your guitar and raise you mine. 






For Mesh, honestly I don't know. I've asked him about his Ibanez deal but he won't tell me about it.


----------



## djpharoah (Jun 13, 2009)

Rick said:


> For Mesh, honestly I don't know. I've asked him about his Ibanez deal but he won't tell me about it.


Well after the 100s of customs I'm sure he's gone through every possible paint job, wood, scale, option possible for a custom. Now with him being back with FF its more likely he *could* get a sig.


----------



## Gamba (Jun 13, 2009)

Rick said:


> I see your guitar and raise you mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rick (Jun 13, 2009)

djpharoah said:


> Well after the 100s of customs I'm sure he's gone through every possible paint job, wood, scale, option possible for a custom. Now with him being back with FF its more likely he *could* get a sig.



Quite true. All we can do is keep our fingers crossed.


----------



## Sebastian (Jun 13, 2009)

Fuck yeah ! I can't wait to see another Jackson COW   





















Oh Snap... its Dino


----------



## Mattayus (Jun 13, 2009)

Sebastian said:


> Thank fuck its Dino



Fixed


----------



## ARC7789 (Jun 13, 2009)

Done and done:

subjuct: DINO CAZARES SIGNATURE!!!! I DEMAND IT

Body: A Dino Cazares signature 7 string xiphos would be epic. I'd pre-order the hell out of it 


just threw that together to help you guys out haha


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jun 13, 2009)

Sent...


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jun 13, 2009)

A Dino sig would be about the only sig model that I would consider getting! I gave the K7 consideration at one time but I was happy with the 7 I already had(fixed bridge) and was unsure about getting a trem. If the Dino sigs had at least one with a fixed bridge I would be in love!


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jun 13, 2009)

I'd love for Ibanez to produce a 7 string bridge along the lines of the ones on the Mick Thompson and RG8 series. An excellent idea, and not unlikely, considering Dino used/uses the RG2228.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jun 13, 2009)

caughtinamosh said:


> I'd love for Ibanez to produce a 7 string bridge along the lines of the ones on the Mick Thompson and RG8 series. An excellent idea, and not unlikely, considering Dino used/uses the RG2228.



 I second that! It would be the perfect bridge for me.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jun 13, 2009)

The stability of a locking system, and the sustain/tone of a fixed bridge. Perfect. 

The closest thing to this that is readily available is the Kahler vibrato, and even then, you have to set it to "locking" mode.


----------



## Rick (Jun 13, 2009)

Sebastian said:


> Fuck yeah ! I can't wait to see another Jackson COW


----------



## Gamba (Jun 13, 2009)

dude I'm almost sure that once I saw a dino cazares's guitar that had a 7s low fixed edge...



Rick said:


>


+1


----------



## Gain_Junkie93 (Jun 13, 2009)

If the sig would be his xiphos I would promptly shit myself then order one then change.
Oh and email sent.


----------



## Rick (Jun 13, 2009)

Wonder which one he would do, an RG or a Xiphos.


----------



## Gamba (Jun 13, 2009)

I knew it!

RG please


----------



## Rick (Jun 13, 2009)

I was actually thinking about that one but I didn't know what the bridge was called.


----------



## leonardo7 (Jun 13, 2009)

An Ibanez 7 with actives would be great.


----------



## vortex_infinium (Jun 13, 2009)

Should we consider the possibility of Dino having signature 7 and 8 versions of both the RG and Xiphos? Or would that be pushing it? Either way as long as he doesn't pull a Stephen Carpenter i'd be interested in his guitars i.e. big name as 12th inlay.


----------



## noob_pwn (Jun 13, 2009)

pretty sure the bridge is an edge-fx?

btw i reckon if it was going to happen they would most likely steer him towards a xiphos in order to bolster the xiphos marketing campaign as the first xiphos sig.
personally, i'd rather an rg, it would be the second piece of sig gear i'd ever buy (after my 5150)


----------



## Korngod (Jun 13, 2009)

for the sake of being different and having a variety to offer i could picture his sig not being an RG but the Xiphos instead. It would really be nice to see a sig period but I guess this means wait and see.


----------



## Bobo (Jun 13, 2009)

How bout ask Dino what he'd want his sig to be? Body, wood, neck, scale, pups, blah blah etc? 

Plenty of guys that deserve sigs, and Dino would be top of my list. Ibby will get my email.


----------



## RG7 (Jun 13, 2009)

I sent Ibby an email too.
I just hope he doesn't it isnt a single pickup model.
I also sent ibby a a lil pleasemakemoreleftyguitars kinda thing.


----------



## larry (Jun 13, 2009)

i would much prefer to see his new LACS rga8 as
his sig model. 

(email sent.)


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jun 14, 2009)

SENT!! Being the single pup, reversed headstock lover I am.


----------



## JMP2203 (Jun 14, 2009)

- edge-fx
- single bridge humbucker


----------



## Wi77iam (Jun 14, 2009)

RG7 said:


> I sent Ibby an email too.
> I just hope he doesn't it isnt a single pickup model.
> I also sent ibby a a lil pleasemakemoreleftyguitars kinda thing.



 It'll always be single pickup dude. It's Dino. Dino = single pickup and reversed headstock. always


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 14, 2009)

Long overdue for Ibanez to build a Dino Sig.


----------



## poopyalligator (Jun 14, 2009)

This guitar with a blackout in the bridge, blank board, and flamed or quilted top. That would be my dream guitar.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jun 14, 2009)

poopyalligator said:


>



I would kill several families just to have that guitar... -_-'

EDIT: Actually, change nothing about that guitar other than the Blackout in the bridge and I'd buy it. Don't fuck around with flamed maple and shit. This is Dino Fucking Cazares we're talking about here.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jun 14, 2009)

poopyalligator said:


> This guitar with a blackout in the bridge, blank board, and flamed or quilted top. That would be my dream guitar.



And obviously a different finish? You would need a dye finish instead of a sparkle gloss jobby to see the maple. Good idea though


----------



## XeoFLCL (Jun 14, 2009)

Actually I always liked the FF logo. The one on that grey LACS dino is holding at least. I wouldn't mind it 

Anyways I sent an email too, so we can only hope for the best. I've gotta say though, if they do a Dino sig I'll definitely be buying one.


----------



## Sebastian (Jun 14, 2009)

ZeroSignal said:


> I would kill several families just to have that guitar... -_-'
> 
> EDIT: Actually, change nothing about that guitar other than the Blackout in the bridge and I'd buy it. Don't fuck around with flamed maple and shit. This is Dino Fucking Cazares we're talking about here.



So why didn't you buy it when it was available ?

and... Dino should just get a sig with the similar specs as Rick's Agile(or maybe add another pickup) it would be a best seller



Rick said:


>


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jun 14, 2009)

My biggest concern with his signature is the scale length (there's a surprise ). It should-nay! must-be long.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jun 14, 2009)

That FF LACS guitar is mint, that kind of thing with a 25.5 scale would be awesome.


----------



## AeonSolus (Jun 14, 2009)

Sent  , nothing better than another production seven, more where to choose from


----------



## Lankles (Jun 14, 2009)

If it's a 27" locking/fixed flat top RG with a single small blackout and a lone knob I'll be ultra-keen. 

Does Dino like neck-through or bolt-on? No dramas IMO either way.


----------



## darbdavys (Jun 14, 2009)

eh, Broderick's sig would be way more fucking awesome :/


----------



## Bygde (Jun 14, 2009)

Hell fucking yeah I want a Cazares sig! Mail sent!


----------



## Rick (Jun 14, 2009)

Sebastian said:


> and... Dino should just get a sig with the similar specs as Rick's Agile(or maybe add another pickup) it would be a best seller



That cracked me up, Sebastian.


----------



## Decipher (Jun 14, 2009)

Message sent from several different e-mail accounts. 

I've expressed my interest many times and I really do hope that Ibanez wises up. Being the innovator of the seven string, I only think it would be appropriate for them to contribute a new model with different specs to the market.

27" Scale Bolt-on (or neck thru)
Mahogany Body (or Basswood) RG style
5 pc. Maple/Wenge Neck, Rosewood fretboard and reverse headstock
Single Blackout Pickup
Locking Ibanez Lo Pro Edge Tremolo
One volume knob


----------



## rgk7 (Jun 14, 2009)

Message sent!


----------



## Gamba (Jun 14, 2009)

Ok, so I wont be able to sleep until this guitar comes out. Thanks dudes!


----------



## Sebastian (Jun 14, 2009)

Rick said:


> That cracked me up, Sebastian.



That's the truth


----------



## badger71 (Jun 14, 2009)

I'm going to go out on a limb here. Timing is everything when an artist approaches/ is approached by a company for endorsement. It sounds like Dino was approached by Hoshino (Ibanez) and given an option. Mass production sig model to which Dino will receive a small royalty per guitar sold *or* access to the LACS...probably with a set number of pieces built for him per year depending on what level of endorsee Hoshino chose to grant him. As a guitar player, getting custom built one offs to your specs sounds like heaven....and it is. However, you make nothing off that...zip, zero, zilch. Unless you sell them off later. Dino took this deal. 

Years later, with more bills and financial obligations than fanbase "buying" cds and show tickets to FF, the other option probably looks more appealing.....but....the timing and opportunity may be gone. I'm not dogging Dino....I'm just stating a fact based upon my research, meetings, and interviews with various artists that had similar opportunities and chose their own paths. Some struck while the iron was hot....like Vai....and some didn't.


----------



## setsuna7 (Jun 14, 2009)

badger71 said:


> I'm going to go out on a limb here. Timing is everything when an artist approaches/ is approached by a company for endorsement. It sounds like Dino was approached by Hoshino (Ibanez) and given an option. Mass production sig model to which Dino will receive a small royalty per guitar sold *or* access to the LACS...probably with a set number of pieces built for him per year depending on what level of endorsee Hoshino chose to grant him. As a guitar player, getting custom built one offs to your specs sounds like heaven....and it is. However, you make nothing off that...zip, zero, zilch. Unless you sell them off later. Dino took this deal.
> 
> Years later, with more bills and financial obligations than fanbase "buying" cds and show tickets to FF, the other option probably looks more appealing.....but....the timing and opportunity may be gone. I'm not dogging Dino....I'm just stating a fact based upon my research, meetings, and interviews with various artists that had similar opportunities and chose their own paths. Some struck while the iron was hot....like Vai....and some didn't.



True Actually!!! Ibanez is not ESP


----------



## Jeroenofzo (Jun 14, 2009)

Has dino even a guitar that symbolizes him? I mean, if you want a signature that appeals to the masses, you gotta sell your trademark. Like the Shuggah guys with their 30.5" Scale, Chris with his guitar where it has no locking nut. And i think those guys would have more benefit from a signature than dino. 

No offence intended! I deeply respect dino, but he is not the guy that could promote a guitar. Because in the end it's all about money.


----------



## Sebastian (Jun 14, 2009)

^ 

Since .. 1996/97/98 An Ibanez RG with one pickup and reversed headstock... everyone knows them, everyone loves them....

No offense... I don't have any info about the Meshugga or Chris Brodericks history.
EDIT: just checked wikipedia.. found that the first band of Chris was Jag Panzer from 1997... By that Time Dino was already connected with Ibanez, and mostly Ibanez 7 strings... I don't know any other guitar palyer who would deserve a signature more than Dino

And no offense to Meshuga or Chris.. great band/ great player...

and the money thing.. The most simple guitars are the ones people want the most (at least a lot of them want) and Dino has simple, yet bad ass guitars


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jun 14, 2009)

Not I. 

For me, a 7 is all about versatility. Personally, high-gain solos on the bridge pickup sound horrible, especially if the notes are in the upper registers.

Having said that, this is Dino's sig, so he should (and WILL) design it as he pleases.


----------



## Sebastian (Jun 14, 2009)

caughtinamosh said:


> Not I.
> 
> For me, a 7 is all about versatility. Personally, high-gain solos on the bridge pickup sound horrible, especially if the notes are in the upper registers.
> 
> Having said that, this is Dino's sig, so he should (and WILL) design it as he pleases.



I don't say Dino should have 1 pickup (yet of course he should.. so guess I said it  ) still its the most recognizable one...

I don't have any problems with solos


----------



## Gamba (Jun 14, 2009)

Sebastian said:


> ^
> 
> Since .. 1996/97/98 An Ibanez RG with one pickup and reversed headstock... everyone knows them, everyone loves them....
> 
> ...



+1


----------



## Panterica (Jun 14, 2009)

Sebastian said:


> So why didn't you buy it when it was available ?
> 
> and... Dino should just get a sig with the similar specs as Rick's Agile(or maybe add another pickup) it would be a best seller



doesn't COW just use one pickup too 



I'd just want it as a Xyphos with a trem. pickup i dont give a shit about, i'll roue in a neck pup if i had to. just...that fucking Xyphos....ugh
i want it NOAW!!!!


----------



## rvai (Jun 14, 2009)

badger71 said:


> I'm going to go out on a limb here. Timing is everything when an artist approaches/ is approached by a company for endorsement. It sounds like Dino was approached by Hoshino (Ibanez) and given an option. Mass production sig model to which Dino will receive a small royalty per guitar sold *or* access to the LACS...probably with a set number of pieces built for him per year depending on what level of endorsee Hoshino chose to grant him. As a guitar player, getting custom built one offs to your specs sounds like heaven....and it is. However, you make nothing off that...zip, zero, zilch. Unless you sell them off later. Dino took this deal.
> 
> Years later, with more bills and financial obligations than fanbase "buying" cds and show tickets to FF, the other option probably looks more appealing.....but....the timing and opportunity may be gone. I'm not dogging Dino....I'm just stating a fact based upon my research, meetings, and interviews with various artists that had similar opportunities and chose their own paths. Some struck while the iron was hot....like Vai....and some didn't.



well paul gilbert, vai and satch get many customs and still have their sig models, also herman li..

Dino´s sig would be different from the other 7 string sigs that have been available, like the universe that has been the same for like 10 years or the apex that looks kinda boring.
And I´m sure that Dino is way more famous that Gilbert (he is an awesome player, just not that famous) and he has sold tons of records.

He deserves a sig, even noodles has one!

I already sent an email to ibanez about this.


----------



## Triple-J (Jun 14, 2009)

rvai said:


> well paul gilbert, vai and satch get many customs and still have their sig models, also herman li..
> 
> He deserves a sig, even noodles has one!



 Look at Mick Thomson of Slipknot he has a sig RG in black or red but all he plays onstage are customs I've seen him with various custom S shapes in different colours and the sig he does play I've seen him playing in dark green, white and a version with a pickguard NOT red or black.

As for Noodles I'm stunned he still has a sig tbh as the Offspring seem to have become the band that time forgot, I'd love to know just how popular his sig really is and how many it's sold though.


----------



## TomAwesome (Jun 14, 2009)

This potential happening doesn't really affect me as much as it would have a year or so ago since I have one guitar and have another one on the way with specs that are already as close to Dino's as I care to have them, but this could be pretty neat for a lot of people. So, would it basically be like a SC607B with a neck pickup and a 7-string version of the 2228 bridge?


----------



## XeoFLCL (Jun 14, 2009)

caughtinamosh said:


> Not I.
> 
> For me, a 7 is all about versatility. Personally, high-gain solos on the bridge pickup sound horrible, especially if the notes are in the upper registers.


50 bucks for a routing job+90 bucks (or whatever it was) for a neck blackout and problem solved. Yeah, it's 140 extra dollars, but chances are a dino sig would run (knowing Ibanez nowadays..) at least 700 dollars. Prolly more... So it makes that 140 dollars look smaller


----------



## TomAwesome (Jun 14, 2009)

XeoFLCL said:


> 50 bucks for a routing job+90 bucks (or whatever it was) for a neck blackout and problem solved. Yeah, it's 140 extra dollars, but chances are a dino sig would run (knowing Ibanez nowadays..) at least 700 dollars. Prolly more... So it makes that 140 dollars look smaller



Since he seems to have put neck pickups in his last several LACS guitars, I think it's fairly likely that it would come with a neck pickup.


----------



## Rick (Jun 15, 2009)

badger71 said:


> I'm going to go out on a limb here. Timing is everything when an artist approaches/ is approached by a company for endorsement. It sounds like Dino was approached by Hoshino (Ibanez) and given an option. Mass production sig model to which Dino will receive a small royalty per guitar sold *or* access to the LACS...probably with a set number of pieces built for him per year depending on what level of endorsee Hoshino chose to grant him. As a guitar player, getting custom built one offs to your specs sounds like heaven....and it is. However, you make nothing off that...zip, zero, zilch. Unless you sell them off later. Dino took this deal.
> 
> Years later, with more bills and financial obligations than fanbase "buying" cds and show tickets to FF, the other option probably looks more appealing.....but....the timing and opportunity may be gone. I'm not dogging Dino....I'm just stating a fact based upon my research, meetings, and interviews with various artists that had similar opportunities and chose their own paths. Some struck while the iron was hot....like Vai....and some didn't.



Wouldn't be surprised at all.


----------



## badger71 (Jun 15, 2009)

rvai said:


> And I´m sure that Dino is way more famous that Gilbert (he is an awesome player, just not that famous) and he has sold tons of records.


 
Wat? Srsly?

Considering the rest of your post, though. Of course the "holy triad" have sigs and use customs....as well as other artists. However, their deal with Ibanez has clearly included both sig and LACS. Dino may/may not have not been given that option. He clearly chose not to then and may be SOL now.


----------



## Rick (Jun 15, 2009)

^Again, may be very true.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jun 15, 2009)

Dino is a Termol-No endorser or something, right? Can we assume that a Dino sig will come with one instead of an FX trem? That would be perfect for me because I love trems, and especially if it was on a Xiphos type model.


----------



## Rick (Jun 15, 2009)

Honestly, I couldn't tell you if it would or not.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 15, 2009)

Email sent 


Kudos to rick


----------



## Dr. Von Goosewing (Jun 15, 2009)

badger71 said:


> I'm going to go out on a limb here. Timing is everything when an artist approaches/ is approached by a company for endorsement. It sounds like Dino was approached by Hoshino (Ibanez) and given an option. Mass production sig model to which Dino will receive a small royalty per guitar sold *or* access to the LACS...probably with a set number of pieces built for him per year depending on what level of endorsee Hoshino chose to grant him. As a guitar player, getting custom built one offs to your specs sounds like heaven....and it is. However, you make nothing off that...zip, zero, zilch. Unless you sell them off later. Dino took this deal.
> 
> Years later, with more bills and financial obligations than fanbase "buying" cds and show tickets to FF, the other option probably looks more appealing.....but....the timing and opportunity may be gone. I'm not dogging Dino....I'm just stating a fact based upon my research, meetings, and interviews with various artists that had similar opportunities and chose their own paths. Some struck while the iron was hot....like Vai....and some didn't.



 If ever there was going to be a dino sig it would have been around the time of "Obsolete". The boat has well & truly been missed on this one. Still, it doesn't hurt to hope


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 15, 2009)

TomAwesome said:


> Since he seems to have put neck pickups in his last several LACS guitars, I think it's fairly likely that it would come with a neck pickup.



I think he mostly uses the bridge, just with DH he solos more so hes needed neck pups.


----------



## robotsatemygma (Jun 15, 2009)

Dr. Von Goosewing said:


> If ever there was going to be a dino sig it would have been around the time of "Obsolete". The boat has well & truly been missed on this one. Still, it doesn't hurt to hope



That's the way I'm seeing it, and yet I hope I am wrong. 

From Ibanez' point of view, it might not be marketable or worth producing. They took a gamble with Korn and won big time with that, as the rest of the music industry saw people detuning to god knows what, so they popped out some 7 strings (742x, 762x, K7, yada yada) and sold some units. Exact numbers? I'm not sure, I don't work for Ibanez, but obviously it was enough to capitalize on a niche market and walk away. 

Now a days... the music scene is different as a consumer. The explosion of the internet has made it possible for people to gather information on many different companies and buy wisely. Because lets all admit it, we try to get the best bang for the buck. 

For Ibanez to truly release a Dino sig is going to be a shot in the dark. It'll most likely happen if Divine Heresy or FF just blow up over night. Ibanez already has 3 7 strings catering to the 7 string market. All non signature, and all with tremolos, and all with common/normal pickup configurations, versus ESP and Jackson with their different configurations.

I think if they did release a Dino sig, it'd be the Xiphos or an alternative non basswood RG. 

Again, I'm trying not to be a pessimist, I'm just stating the facts as I see them. I think it'd be sweet to get a reverse headstock, dual p/u, alder, trem'd RG. I'd probably switch over from ESP to Ibanez.


----------



## El Caco (Jun 15, 2009)

A part of me suspects with Dino returning to Fear Factory that a sig might be a done deal and Dino might be helping generate interest  I do not know if Fear Factory are recording but you would think it is only a matter of time and if Ibanez timed a sig release to coincide with an album release I imagine they would help promote each other.

I'd love a Dino Xiphos, preferably I would want it to have an ebony fretboard  but as long as it is blank it will be O.K. I could live with his name on the guitar if it was small but I'd rather not have a guitar with someone else's name on it and as cool as the &#5559;&#5556; inlay is I think it would get old really quick. I'd rather not have a guitar that people associate with a band. You would think that a Dino sig would be 27", that would be a bit of a  for me because I have gone off extended scale and prefer the shorter scale.

As soon as I saw Dino's Xiphos I wanted it and I hate sharkfins and inlays in general so if Dino got a sig Xiphos that would be cool. I doubt I would buy any guitar that only had a bridge pup, it's the only reason I never got a COW7 so I would be disappointed if Dino got a sig with no neck pup.


----------



## Rick (Jun 15, 2009)

s7eve said:


> I do not know if Fear Factory are recording but you would think it is only a matter of time and if Ibanez timed a sig release to coincide with an album release I imagine they would help promote each other.



8 songs done last I was told.


----------



## El Caco (Jun 16, 2009)

Awesome


----------



## Rick (Jun 16, 2009)

Tis.


----------



## badger71 (Jun 16, 2009)

s7eve said:


> .... if Ibanez timed a sig release to coincide with an album release I imagine they would help promote each other...


 
I think that would work in the opposite. If FF timed an album release with one of the NAMM Shows (January or July) or Music Messe, then it would coincide. Hoshino, as well as most of the corporate music products industry, try to release new offerings at trade show events....where the industry buyers attend. 

FWIW, I hope Dino does get a sig in his name. However, as mentioned, I hope he takes a subtle approach to the sig....similar to how Eric Johnson's Strat has the kokopelli on the neck plate. Even the Apex II's overall sig aesthetics are "classy".


----------



## Rick (Jun 16, 2009)

^


----------



## Gamba (Jun 16, 2009)

Rick said:


> 8 songs done last I was told.


 yeahhhhhhhh
fear factory rules. we should have an emoticon that looks like hands doing the FF thing , just like in the dvd!


----------



## Rick (Jun 16, 2009)

That would be pretty funny.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 16, 2009)

Rick said:


> 8 songs done last I was told.


----------



## robotsatemygma (Jun 16, 2009)

Rick said:


> 8 songs done last I was told.



Awesome news.


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Jun 16, 2009)

mmm, i won't buy a guitar that doesn't have a neck pickup, personally.
but, dino does have fine taste in axes, and i'm sure a signature axe would be great!


----------



## Rick (Jun 16, 2009)

You could just have one installed. One of the guys here installed a neck pickup in his COW.


----------



## kingpinMS3 (Jun 17, 2009)

email sent. i'd sacrifice both testicles for a reverse headstock single humbucker ibanez 7 string.

edit:
and i can't imagine that that ugly ass herman li model is selling as well as a dino sig would


----------



## sevenstringj (Jun 17, 2009)

What's the point? Now that he's using Blackouts, why not just get a 1527 or Xiphos 7 and toss them in? Instant Dino gratification.


----------



## TomAwesome (Jun 17, 2009)

A guitar has more specs than just the pickups.


----------



## XeoFLCL (Jun 17, 2009)

TomAwesome said:


> A guitar has more specs than just the pickups.


QFT. A Dino sig would consist of..

mahogany, 1 hum., Edge trem, 27" scale, and a reverse headstock. None of the current production Ibanez have a 27" scale, which definitely is a big deal as 25.5" vs 27" tonality-wise is big difference.


----------



## sevenstringj (Jun 17, 2009)

...or a 1077xl with Blackouts.


----------



## TomAwesome (Jun 17, 2009)

XeoFLCL said:


> QFT. A Dino sig would consist of..
> 
> mahogany, 1 hum., Edge trem, 27" scale, and a reverse headstock. None of the current production Ibanez have a 27" scale, which definitely is a big deal as 25.5" vs 27" tonality-wise is big difference.



And neck-through construction, unless they made it a bolt-on to cut costs.

Edit: Oh yeah, and 25 frets.


----------



## Randy (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm sure it's been said already, but it'll be a pain to get them to do a stock Ibby with blackouts, since they've been stuffed so far up the 808's asses. If not, though... this thing will kick fucking ass and give all the Carpenter ESP's a run for their money, and then some.


----------



## TomAwesome (Jun 17, 2009)

^ That actually raises an interesting question I had thought about but hadn't mentioned until now. Would a Dino signature guitar be a 7 or an 8? I'd think probably a 7, but you never know.


----------



## Randy (Jun 17, 2009)

I think Ibby's been ballsy lately, and pushing the 8 strings and Dino's been using them... I expect they'll do like the SC's and make a baritone 7 and an 8, but probably start with the 8 string.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 17, 2009)

TomAwesome said:


> ^ That actually raises an interesting question I had thought about but hadn't mentioned until now. Would a Dino signature guitar be a 7 or an 8? I'd think probably a 7, but you never know.


I think having 2 8s in that price range would be pushing it, having 2 differently priced models would be better. Don't really see there being an 8 sig model right now with the 2228 being as much as it is, the sig would be like 2700$


----------



## Sebastian (Jun 18, 2009)

The 8 would be less popular than the 7..... so I think they will go with the 7 (hopefully)


----------



## Rick (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm sure they would go with a 7.


----------



## El Caco (Jun 18, 2009)

I was thinking about a Dino sig yesterday and wondered what it would be if it happened but also wondered if it would even happen. I didn't think Ibanez would sell a guitar with Blackouts and if a 7 string Dino sig didn't have Blackouts wouldn't that conflict with his deal with Seymour Duncan. So it could be an 8 string but as has been stated already why would Ibanez have two Prestige 8 string guitars?

If it was a 7 and they worked out a way around the blackout issue it would have to be an RG as I doubt Ibanez would have three 7 string Xiphos models. The RG actually makes sense since Ibanez recently discontinued the RG7EXFX2 and does not have a 27" anymore and since I imagine a 27" would sell better on the world market then the Japan only market.

I think if Dino got a sig now it would be a 27" RG7 and there is a good chance it would have a reversed headstock, I imagine it would have a neck pup to sell to the largest market but I also imagine that it would be a basswood/rosewood guitar because Ibanez love to disappoint and a third Mahogany 7 from Ibanez would just be dreaming LOL, I also think Ibanez would make it a bolt on.

So the more I think about it the more I doubt I would buy it if it happened. Now if Ibanez gave me a Dino Xiphos with a blank ebony board I would buy it in a heartbeat, hell if they gave me a Xiphos with a blank fretboard I would buy it (unless it was a 27", I really do not want another 27" guitar).

If he gets a sig and it is an RG I wouldn't buy it if it was basswood, I wouldn't buy it if it was 27" (unless all the other specs were absolutely awesome), I doubt I would get it if it only had one pup. It would be cool if it was mahogany but a neckthrough RG7 would be even better, a reverse headstock model would be a nice addition, and if Ibanez finally released another ebony fretboard 7 then it would rule.


----------



## Rick (Jun 18, 2009)

^Wow, someone's been really thinking about this. 

If (in this case, when) he gets a sig, I'd be shocked if the body wasn't an RG. For the most part, that's what he's associated with. A 27" scale, single pickup, reverse headstocked RG. I would imagine that if he got the sig, they'd have to put in the Blackouts because that's what he would play if he walked into GC to buy one (not that they'd have them on the wall, but you get my drift).


----------



## El Caco (Jun 18, 2009)

I was driving for 3 hours and was bored


----------



## Sebastian (Jun 18, 2009)

s7eve said:


> ...* I didn't think Ibanez would sell a guitar with Blackouts* and if a 7 string Dino sig didn't have Blackouts wouldn't that conflict with his deal with Seymour Duncan....



why is that ? 

Ibanez already has artists (artist) who have signatures and changed from EMG to SD ? I don't see a problem there


----------



## El Caco (Jun 18, 2009)

I just assumed it might conflict with whatever EMG deal they have.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Jun 18, 2009)

If this has either a trem or some awesome fixed bridge (and isn't basswood) I will buy one regardless of the number of pickups. As long as I have the money of course 



HumanFuseBen said:


> mmm, i won't buy a guitar that doesn't have a neck pickup, personally.
> but, dino does have fine taste in axes, and i'm sure a signature axe would be great!



I'm the guy Rick is talking about Don't you play a guitar with a middle pickup too? That's worse than not having a neck pup

Unless you're not the other dude from Whitechapel


----------



## 74n4LL0 (Jun 18, 2009)

I'd not buy it...(no neck pup, actives...)
but he should have one sig guitar


----------



## snuif09 (Jun 18, 2009)

i will definatly buy one if its one pickup,reversed headstock etc


----------



## kingpinMS3 (Jun 18, 2009)

Sebastian said:


> why is that ?
> 
> Ibanez already has artists (artist) who have signatures and changed from EMG to SD ? I don't see a problem there


didn't they have a special edition RG recently with blackouts?


----------



## Sebastian (Jun 18, 2009)

Probably... I'm not an Ibanez "fan" to know all the stuff  .. I juts know Mick Thomson has his sig's with Blackouts now...


----------



## El Caco (Jun 18, 2009)

I didn't know that.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 18, 2009)

Sebastian said:


> Probably... I'm not an Ibanez "fan" to know all the stuff  .. I juts know Mick Thomson has his sig's with Blackouts now...


 
Yeah, IIRC right after Mick's endorsement with Blackouts began it's now stock pickups on the MTM1 being sold nowadays.


----------



## Rick (Jun 18, 2009)

wannabguitarist said:


> I'm the guy Rick is talking about



Yeah, the COW butcherer.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Jun 18, 2009)

Rick said:


> Yeah, the COW butcherer.



I'm so metal 

I learn "Failed Creation" for shits and giggles today and it almost felt wrong to play it on the COW


----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 18, 2009)

kingpinMS3 said:


> didn't they have a special edition RG recently with blackouts?



Why yes, yes they did indeed... I'm selling one  http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gu...8097-ibanez-rgr08ltd-with-hardshell-case.html

/shameless plug...


----------



## Panterica (Jun 18, 2009)

s7eve said:


> I was driving for 3 hours and was bored



how r u typing on interweb WHILE driving???


----------



## El Caco (Jun 18, 2009)

s7eve said:


> I was thinking about a Dino sig yesterday ....





Rick said:


> ^Wow, someone's been really thinking about this.
> 
> If (in this case, when) he gets a sig, I'd be shocked if the body wasn't an RG. For the most part, that's what he's associated with. A 27" scale, single pickup, reverse headstocked RG. I would imagine that if he got the sig, they'd have to put in the Blackouts because that's what he would play if he walked into GC to buy one (not that they'd have them on the wall, but you get my drift).





s7eve said:


> I was driving for 3 hours and was bored





Panterica said:


> how r u typing on interweb WHILE driving???



Reading is hard


----------



## Rick (Jun 18, 2009)

Apparently it's pretty easy for you.


----------



## El Caco (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## Rick (Jun 19, 2009)

Are you one of those people that texts while driving?


----------



## El Caco (Jun 19, 2009)

Nope, I don't even own a mobile phone but I'm pretty sure there is nothing wrong with thinking about something you read earlier while you are driving and posting a response when you get home.


----------



## Rick (Jun 19, 2009)

True.


----------



## cow 7 sig (Jun 19, 2009)

email sent.
i really hope this works for dino.ill buy what ever his sig is
then change my name to DINO 7 SIG


----------



## Triple-J (Jun 19, 2009)

I can't believe he's stayed with Ibanez for so long without a sig though it does makes me wonder if ESP (or anyone else) ever tried to woo him back to using their guitars as I bet they must be kicking themselves they let him go just as FF got popular. 

Rick next time you speak to Dino can you ask him what tuning the 1st Brujeria album (Matando Guerros) is?


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jun 19, 2009)

Triple-J said:


> I can't believe he's stayed with Ibanez for so long without a sig though it does makes me wonder if ESP (or anyone else) ever tried to woo him back to using their guitars as I bet they must be kicking themselves they let him go just as FF got popular.



He stayed with them because he got _buckets_ of LACS guitars from Ibanez.


----------



## Rick (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm sure other brands have offered him sigs but he's turned them all down. Obviously.


----------



## MTech (Jun 20, 2009)

ZeroSignal said:


> He stayed with them because he got _buckets_ of LACS guitars from Ibanez.



^that and he obviously likes them.
I dunno what he gets and I think you even said you weren't sure Rick.. I know when I spoke with him a few years ago he was going in to Ibby for his BDay and picked up like 8 LACS's he said and put in an order for his 1st eight because he got to check out the 1st Ibby 8 being made for Meshuggah at the time. Now THAT is a bday present. Granted I'm sure those were orders over years/back owed stuff finally completed etc but it's a lot to get at once. Still I don't get why they wouldn't cash in and put out a sig model especially when you see 7's exploding in popularity again.


----------



## Rick (Jun 20, 2009)

I don't know the terms of his endorsement deal, he can't tell me what it is. 

The last sentence above is more than likely why this has a chance of going down.


----------



## Rick (Jun 21, 2009)

So I just got off the phone with Dino about that sale of the Brujeria guitar but I'm not gonna discuss that. 

He actually mentioned that he'd like to have 2 versions of a sig: he wants a light mahogany or alder RG body, ebony fretboard, light maple neck with bubinga stripe, tone and volume knob. One version would have 2 pickups, one would have only 1. The colors he likes are biker black, dark green, and a deep blood red (almost like a wine color). He isn't sure about an inlay but he won't have his name or initials. He'd like a back side bellycut and the lower horn to be cut deeper ala Rusty Cooley but not quite as deep.

Remember, this is only preliminary, it isn't final. Ibanez is gauging possible interest in this so the only way we're gonna see this is if we send them as many e-mails as possible. So let's keep these e-mails going.


----------



## TomAwesome (Jun 21, 2009)

That dark red color sounds right up my alley. Did he say anything about whether they'd be neck-through or bolt on?


----------



## Rick (Jun 21, 2009)

Actually, no. I'm assuming he'd want neck-through.


----------



## ARC7789 (Jun 21, 2009)

rats i was hoping for a xiphos *crosses fingers and hopes dino changes his mind* but i do like having mahogany and alder made guitars around simultaneously.

I guess Dino must have tried the xiphos and not liked it that much, understandable when you like strat shapes enough.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 21, 2009)

shit, an alder RG7 string? If its cheaper and hardtailed, i'd be interested in that.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 21, 2009)

Metal Ken said:


> shit, an alder RG7 string? If its cheaper and hardtailed, i'd be interested in that.



Same.



Ibanez should do an Artist Inspired series, like signatures but not exactly the same, instead created with the artists for a wider audience. So we could get an 8 string similar to Meshuggah specs, or a single pup RG7 like Cazares etc. They could be produced in limted numbers and have new ones brought out every year for different musicians. Like limited edition sigs. I like that idea. It means if Ibanez wasn't prepared to give an artist a sig, they could do that.


----------



## Arminius (Jun 21, 2009)

message sent


----------



## Triple-J (Jun 21, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> Ibanez should do an Artist Inspired series, like signatures but not exactly the same, instead created with the artists for a wider audience. So we could get an 8 string similar to Meshuggah specs, or a single pup RG7 like Cazares etc. They could be produced in limted numbers and have new ones brought out every year for different musicians. Like limited edition sigs. I like that idea. It means if Ibanez wasn't prepared to give an artist a sig, they could do that.



 That's the greatest idea ever I think I'm going to email Ibanez and hassle them until they give you a job as their ideas guy.

It'd be a great way to do models we have seen on stage but aren't in regular production for example the Munky LP shape that he's been using recently(I have a feeling this will become part of the Apex series in future) Mick Thomson's S shape/RG with pickguard, Tomas G Fischer's modified Giger Iceman oh and.........................A CHRIS BRODERICK MODEL!!!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 21, 2009)

Metal Ken said:


> shit, an alder RG7 string? If its cheaper and hardtailed, i'd be interested in that.


sounds boner-riffic to me

finally sent in an email, mentioned the lack of a higher end hardtail model


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jun 21, 2009)

Seconded ^.

Email sent.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 21, 2009)

Triple-J said:


> That's the greatest idea ever I think I'm going to email Ibanez and hassle them until they give you a job as their ideas guy.
> 
> It'd be a great way to do models we have seen on stage but aren't in regular production for example the Munky LP shape that he's been using recently(I have a feeling this will become part of the Apex series in future) Mick Thomson's S shape/RG with pickguard, Tomas G Fischer's modified Giger Iceman oh and.........................A CHRIS BRODERICK MODEL!!!



Ha ha thanks 

I imagine that would be a pretty hardcore job, and I'm free


----------



## El Caco (Jun 21, 2009)

Holy shit an 7 string neckthrough with an ebony board from Ibanez, I'll buy that  Fingers crossed he gets this and Ibanez don't give him a 27" on the grounds a 25.5" will sell better.

I don't know about biker black especially on a mahogany RG7, Ibanez already have one of them, Rick you should tell him that flat black like your Agile is better  the Blood Red sounds cool, marbalise it like KxK do for the ultimate win.


----------



## Rick (Jun 21, 2009)

Steve, he told me he likes the Agile, he just hasn't seen it up close and personal yet.


----------



## kingpinMS3 (Jun 21, 2009)

i emailed again.

i'm already starting a "dino sig" guitar fund, in the hopes that this happens. worst case scenario he doesn't get one and i'll have money for a hufschmid


----------



## Rick (Jun 21, 2009)

Awesome.


----------



## rgk7 (Jun 22, 2009)

s7eve said:


> I don't know about biker black especially on a mahogany RG7, Ibanez already have one of them, Rick you should tell him that flat black like your Agile is better  the Blood Red sounds cool, marbalise it like KxK do for the ultimate win.




no good idea.flat black gets shiny and bbk will look like this:


----------



## Rick (Jun 24, 2009)

I do actually like that color a lot.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 24, 2009)

I think either a flat wine red or camo would be nice


----------



## Sebastian (Jun 24, 2009)

Blood Red would be bad ass.. just like the Jacks... the MTM1


----------



## Rick (Jun 24, 2009)

I'd love to see what this red is gonna look like. I really dig the Tribal Red on the Agile Interceptor and Buz's sig.


----------



## Flux_Architect (Jun 24, 2009)

Email sent......
Great idea!


----------



## AxeGuru (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm Off topic slightly, forgive me  
but can anyone shed any light on one of Dino's RGA7's I saw recently but cant remember where. 

It had a tune o matic  and I want to know why.
Dino is or was a trem man, but this RGA7 was baiscally an ibanez COW!, where's Christian's latest custom dinkys are like Dino's usual setup lol.


----------



## El Caco (Jun 24, 2009)

Me too Rick, if there was a ebony Tribal Red 725 or Interceptor Pro 25 available right now I would grab one. The Marbleised Red KxK also look badass so I am hoping it looks as good as those.


----------



## Rick (Jun 24, 2009)

AxeGuru said:


> I'm Off topic slightly, forgive me
> but can anyone shed any light on one of Dino's RGA7's I saw recently but cant remember where.
> 
> It had a tune o matic  and I want to know why.



I don't believe I've ever seen Dino use a non-tremed guitar before.


----------



## BrainArt (Jun 25, 2009)

Email sent! 

I really think a Dino sig would be badass, even if it has a blackout in it, it gives me an excuse to not buy a blackout set by themselves to put in a 7.


----------



## Rick (Jun 25, 2009)

It would definitely have Blackouts in it.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 25, 2009)

Rick said:


> It would definitely have Blackouts in it.



Hopefully the passive housing ones, so people can swap them out if necessary.


----------



## Rick (Jun 25, 2009)

I'd bet on that.


----------



## El Caco (Jun 25, 2009)

Oh, but what if I want to swap them out and stick EMG's in, then I am going to have those ugly tab routes in my guitar


----------



## Rick (Jun 25, 2009)

Well, that would be a first.


----------



## El Caco (Jun 25, 2009)

In the right piece of wood I love EMG's, basswood is not the right piece of wood. I'm serious, I dare anyone to play my Ochoteco with EMG's and 2027 with Bareknuckles back to back and say they still hate EMG's. I would be surprised if they didn't think Bareknuckles are over rated and question the hate of EMG's.

For those that hate EMG's, EMG's don't suck, your guitar does 

Seriously now I haven't tried Blackouts and EMG's back to back in the same guitar but I have tried Blackouts briefly and I liked what I heard, I have been told that the passive sized ones possibly do not sound as good as the EMG sized Blackouts though.  They were in different guitars so it's most likely another case of the pup not suiting the guitar.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jun 25, 2009)

s7eve said:


> In the right piece of wood I love EMG's, basswood is not the right piece of wood. I'm serious, I dare anyone to play my Ochoteco with EMG's and 2027 with Bareknuckles back to back and say they still hate EMG's. I would be surprised if they didn't think Bareknuckles are over rated and question the hate of EMG's.
> 
> For those that hate EMG's, EMG's don't suck, your guitar does
> 
> Seriously now I haven't tried Blackouts and EMG's back to back in the same guitar but I have tried Blackouts briefly and I liked what I heard, I have been told that the passive sized ones possibly do not sound as good as the EMG sized Blackouts though.  They were in different guitars so it's most likely another case of the pup not suiting the guitar.



I've tried EMGs in a Mahogany COW6 and was totally underwhelmed by it.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 25, 2009)

my email never made it to their email server apparently...happen to any of you guys?


----------



## Rick (Jun 25, 2009)

Nope.


----------



## AxeGuru (Jun 26, 2009)

Rick said:


> I don't believe I've ever seen Dino use a non-tremed guitar before.



check em over at 7-string.com, *look out for the fixed wilkinson one he's pictured with and another with an RG7421 w/max cavalera.


----------



## El Caco (Jun 26, 2009)

Why do I get a malware warning when I try to go to 7-string.com ?


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jun 26, 2009)

D-EJ915 said:


> my email never made it to their email server apparently...happen to any of you guys?



Ibanez has a strict *ignore all incoming emails* policy anyway.


----------



## Rick (Jun 27, 2009)

AxeGuru said:


> check em over at 7-string.com, *look out for the fixed wilkinson one he's pictured with and another with an RG7421 w/max cavalera.



I've seen the 7421 pic before, I'll have to check the other one out in the morning.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jun 27, 2009)

Can anyone tell me if the guitar is going to have a trem and if it would be blocked off at the factory or would it be some sort of FX style trem?


----------



## El Caco (Jun 27, 2009)

The guitar that doesn't exist yet that we are asking Ibanez to build  I don't think anyone can say anything about it yet except what we would like it to be.

My guess would be it would have a trem and if he got a second it may be a hardtail. Rick said Dino wants an ebony fretboard, good luck, Ibanez abandoned ebony years ago and I thought Dino had more rosewood guitars then ebony. What we can be sure of is it would be an RGR7 of some description and it will have blackouts. It would most likely be 27" (although I hope not), it will be mahogany and may be neckthrough. The rest of the specs of the guitar that may never exist are unknown.

Lets not forget we were told that if the RGA7 got a good response in 2006 that it would become production  I do think this has a good chance of becoming reality though, the Xiphos seems to have sold well, Ibanez seem to be aware of the growing popularity of 7's and it was hinted at that a single cut Korn sig will be shown at NAMM, if that happens then Dino's sig/s could replace the Apex guitars


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jun 27, 2009)

I really hope it would be 27" scale. I can't get enough tension from my strings...


----------



## BrainArt (Jun 27, 2009)

s7eve said:


> The guitar that doesn't exist yet that we are asking Ibanez to build  I don't think anyone can say anything about it yet except what we would like it to be.
> 
> My guess would be it would have a trem and if he got a second it may be a hardtail. Rick said Dino wants an ebony fretboard, good luck, Ibanez abandoned ebony years ago and I thought Dino had more rosewood guitars then ebony. What we can be sure of is it would be an RGR7 of some description and it will have blackouts. It would most likely be 27" (although I hope not), it will be mahogany and may be neckthrough. The rest of the specs of the guitar that may never exist are unknown.
> 
> Lets not forget we were told that if the RGA7 got a good response in 2006 that it would become production  I do think this has a good chance of becoming reality though, the Xiphos seems to have sold well, Ibanez seem to be aware of the growing popularity of 7's and it was hinted at that a single cut Korn sig will be shown at NAMM, if that happens then Dino's sig/s could replace the Apex guitars



I like the Apex guitars. If Ibby do decide to make a Dino sig they should just add it onto the signature lineup and keep the Apex guitars, keep the 7 count growing instead of the same number of production 7s.


----------



## El Caco (Jun 27, 2009)

Read it again, it was hinted at that Korn will be getting new sigs, singlecut 7's. If that happened I doubt Ibanez would give them 3 or 4 sigs so most likely the Apex would be finished. Now as I said earlier I doubt Ibanez would release another Mahogany RG7 alongside the current two but if the Apex line was no more that would open a space for a new one and it would mean that a Dino sig is much more likely. So yes even though the Apex line would be discontinued there would still be more 7 string models.

Anyway how many of the same thing do we need? What we really want is some ebony fretboards and the return of the 7 string double edge. So lets also send in lots of requests for an ebony fretboard Xiphos 7  and a RGR7CST DBK  and a S7CST DBK  If I ever got endorsed those would be my signature models.


----------



## Rick (Jun 28, 2009)

All we can do is send e-mails and pray.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jun 28, 2009)

s7eve said:


> Read it again, it was hinted at that Korn will be getting new sigs, singlecut 7's. If that happened I doubt Ibanez would give them 3 or 4 sigs so most likely the Apex would be finished. Now as I said earlier I doubt Ibanez would release another Mahogany RG7 alongside the current two but if the Apex line was no more that would open a space for a new one and it would mean that a Dino sig is much more likely. So yes even though the Apex line would be discontinued there would still be more 7 string models.
> 
> Anyway how many of the same thing do we need? What we really want is some ebony fretboards and the return of the 7 string double edge. So lets also send in lots of requests for an ebony fretboard Xiphos 7  and a RGR7CST DBK  and a S7CST DBK  If I ever got endorsed those would be my signature models.




I don't think they would get rid of the Korn RG7s all together. Maybe have one RG model and one Singlecut model or something. I doubt it but maybe we will know something a Summer NAMM. I'll be gone July 17 - 19 on a mini tour  but i'll see all the details when I return. Summer NAMM usually sucks but I can dream!


----------



## Rick (Jun 29, 2009)

Yeah, I don't see them really doing that either.


----------



## Decipher (Jun 29, 2009)

s7eve said:


> Read it again, it was hinted at that Korn will be getting new sigs, singlecut 7's. If that happened I doubt Ibanez would give them 3 or 4 sigs so most likely the Apex would be finished. Now as I said earlier I doubt Ibanez would release another Mahogany RG7 alongside the current two but if the Apex line was no more that would open a space for a new one and it would mean that a Dino sig is much more likely. So yes even though the Apex line would be discontinued there would still be more 7 string models.
> 
> Anyway how many of the same thing do we need? What we really want is some ebony fretboards and the return of the 7 string double edge. So lets also send in lots of requests for an ebony fretboard Xiphos 7  and a RGR7CST DBK  and a S7CST DBK  If I ever got endorsed those would be my signature models.


 Where was it hinted that KoRn was getting Singlecuts outside of the photos of Munky with his LACS?
If anything (and sorry to de-rail this thread slightly) I would think/hope Ibanez would issue this guitar as a new Munky Sig:
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/1545216-post15.html
That guitar I think is similar to one of his originals.....


----------



## El Caco (Jun 29, 2009)

I have seen it mentioned a few times but I can not recall the exact places and it may all be from the same original source, something about what I read gave me confidence that it was a possibility but I can not even recall the posts or who wrote them now 

Still I believe rumours about Ibanez no matter where they come from should only be viewed as interesting possibilities because even the most credible inside information (endorsed artists) has turned out to be bogus in the past.


----------



## Bumskull (Jun 30, 2009)

oh... I thought you were selling it; nah just kidding. Would love to see from love for Dino, the man deserves it.


----------



## Rick (Jul 1, 2009)

Let's keep this moving!


----------



## Isan (Jul 2, 2009)

bumm p


----------



## TomAwesome (Jul 2, 2009)

Bump for what? I don't think there's a heck of a lot more to discuss unless some more news is heard about it.


----------



## Rick (Jul 2, 2009)




----------



## TomAwesome (Jul 2, 2009)

Well, if anyone actually has anything to add at this point, by all means, go for it.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jul 2, 2009)

TomAwesome said:


> Well, if anyone actually has anything to add at this point, by all means, go for it.



Boobies.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 2, 2009)

ZeroSignal said:


> Boobies.



QFTFTW.

Going off topic slightly, but staying within the realms of LACS, can someone link me to a pic of Muhammed Suicmez's new 7? I couldn't find it. I realise this should be posted in the Muhammed thread, but no one bothered replying.


----------



## Rick (Jul 2, 2009)

ZeroSignal said:


> Boobies.







vampiregenocide said:


> QFTFTW.
> 
> Going off topic slightly, but staying within the realms of LACS, can someone link me to a pic of Muhammed Suicmez's new 7? I couldn't find it. I realise this should be posted in the Muhammed thread, but no one bothered replying.



I haven't seen a finished pic of it yet, that being said, Dino's latest custom should be finished any day now.


----------



## larry (Jul 2, 2009)

speaking of which, any new developements on dino's rga 8?


----------



## TomAwesome (Jul 2, 2009)

I think that's the one Rick was just mentioning.


----------



## larry (Jul 2, 2009)

you are correct sir.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 2, 2009)

Will be nice to see it finished.


----------



## Rick (Jul 2, 2009)

TomAwesome said:


> I think that's the one Rick was just mentioning.



Yep. Last Dino told me from last week, it was supposed to hit paint, I believe, this week. I'll try and e-mail/call/smoke signal him next week.


----------



## Bobo (Jul 2, 2009)

Rick said:


> I haven't seen a finished pic of it yet, that being said, Dino's latest custom should be finished any day now.



And you'll try and get some pics, right?


----------



## Rick (Jul 2, 2009)

Yeah, he's gonna send me pics, don't worry about that. 

He called me (which doesn't happen often) and asked me if I would post before and after pics for him.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jul 3, 2009)

Rick said:


> Yeah, he's gonna send me pics, don't worry about that.
> 
> He called me (which doesn't happen often) and asked me if I would post before and after pics for him.



Wow, he seems to be taking a passing interest in the forum now, which is nice. Good work, Rick!


----------



## daybean (Jul 3, 2009)

there is a dino guitar sig ? why not? what the fuck?


----------



## Bobo (Jul 3, 2009)

Rick said:


> Yeah, he's gonna send me pics, don't worry about that.
> 
> He called me (which doesn't happen often) and asked me if I would post before and after pics for him.



This is good  Dino must be busy with two bands and so many awesome customs. I envy, no doubt


----------



## Rick (Jul 3, 2009)

daybean said:


> there is a dino guitar sig ? why not? what the fuck?



We're working on it, gotta send e-mails to Ibanez to let them know that we'd like to see one.


----------



## Rick (Jul 4, 2009)

So Dino's gonna send me pics on Monday of his new RGA 8. Be sure to check back here then to see them!!


----------



## larry (Jul 4, 2009)

yesssssssss


----------



## robotsatemygma (Jul 4, 2009)

Very cool! I'll be stopping by to check that beaut out.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 4, 2009)

Yeeea  Look forward to seeing!


----------



## Herrseigneur (Jul 6, 2009)

Rick said:


> So Dino's gonna send me pics on Monday of his new RGA 8. Be sure to check back here then to see them!!


monday and no pron?


----------



## Rick (Jul 6, 2009)

I e-mailed him earlier and I never heard back from him. Maybe tomorrow I'll try calling him.


----------



## poopyalligator (Jul 6, 2009)

Rick said:


> I e-mailed him earlier and I never heard back from him. Maybe tomorrow I'll try calling him.




the anticipation is killing me man lol. I hope it is the same style of his 7 strings.


----------



## Rick (Jul 7, 2009)

It's killing me too, believe me.


----------



## Maggai (Jul 7, 2009)

Aaah I can't wait any longer!


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jul 7, 2009)

So where is this guitar then?


----------



## st2012 (Jul 7, 2009)

Need pics!


----------



## Rorschach (Jul 7, 2009)

+1


----------



## Rick (Jul 7, 2009)

I know, I know. He's a hard man to get ahold of sometimes.


----------



## st2012 (Jul 7, 2009)

He's probably too busy playing his new 8 to answer the phone. I fucking know I would be...


----------



## Rick (Jul 7, 2009)

All right, the new pics are on the original thread. Let's keep this thread focused on the possibility of a Dino sig. 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/86219-dinos-new-rga-8-string-guitar.html


----------



## 6or7mattersnot (Jul 9, 2009)

I sent messages on both Myspace and Yahoo. I doin' it right?

Even though I won't be able to afford one for quite some time, if I even get one at all...


----------



## Rick (Jul 9, 2009)

He asked me if I'd be able to buy one and I said that I'd sell anything and everything I could to get one. May have to start male stripping again......


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 9, 2009)

Rick said:


> He asked me if I'd be able to buy one and I said that I'd sell anything and everything I could to get one. May have to start male stripping *again......*


----------



## maniaco (Jul 14, 2009)

dino deserves a signature series! the last few albums he wrote are amazing! the 2 asesino records and the 2 divine heresy albums are great cant wait for the new FF album.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 14, 2009)

I think if Dino was going to get a sig, it'd be this year or early next year. I mean we have a new DH album, Asesino, and the FF album coming out. Lot of exposure for a sig model.


----------



## Wound (Jul 15, 2009)

We need a new Asesino album \m/

Hopefully the e-mails we have sent of from here will help get a sig model, he deserves one more then alot of the other artists out there


----------



## Rick (Jul 15, 2009)

maniaco said:


> dino deserves a signature series! the last few albums he wrote are amazing! the 2 asesino records and the 2 divine heresy albums are great cant wait for the new FF album.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 8, 2009)

Thread bump.



Rick, any updates from Dino regarding this possible sig?


----------



## XeoFLCL (Sep 8, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> Thread bump.
> 
> 
> 
> Rick, any updates from Dino regarding this possible sig?


I'm curious too.


----------



## Fzau (Sep 8, 2009)

I sent a mail too, hope this works!
And kudos to you for this thread Rick! 
(stop posting pics of your Agile, it gives me GAS )


----------



## Rick (Sep 9, 2009)

^I haven't posted pics of it in forever. 

Nothing yet, Dino's hard to contact right now. The next time I talk to him, I'll ask if anything's changed.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 10, 2009)

Rick said:


> ^I haven't posted pics of it in forever.
> 
> Nothing yet, Dino's hard to contact right now. The next time I talk to him, I'll ask if anything's changed.



Kool man. Do you know about the status of the new FF album? Any progress on that?


----------



## Rick (Sep 10, 2009)

I talked to him 2 weeks ago and they were working on vocals. I think everything was already finished.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 10, 2009)

Rick said:


> I talked to him 2 weeks ago and they were working on vocals. I think everything was already finished.



Presumably the release is going to be pushed back until the end of this court case? Or are they just going aheead with it?

Sorry for all the questions man


----------



## Rick (Sep 10, 2009)

Honestly, I don't know. I'll see what I can dig up next time I talk to him. 

No problem with the questions.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 10, 2009)

Rick said:


> Honestly, I don't know. I'll see what I can dig up next time I talk to him.
> 
> No problem with the questions.



Thanks man ha ha  I like Dino so its cool to have you around for all the info


----------



## Rick (Sep 10, 2009)

Oh, thanks.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 10, 2009)




----------



## mattofvengeance (Sep 12, 2009)

I can has Dino signature 8 string?

kthxbai


----------



## vampiregenocide (Oct 11, 2009)

Bump because I didn't see the point in another thread.


I heard Dino used to have an ESP sig? Any pictures of this?


----------



## XeoFLCL (Oct 12, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> Bump because I didn't see the point in another thread.
> 
> 
> I heard Dino used to have an ESP sig? Any pictures of this?


AFAIK he played ESP six strings on Demanufacture, but never had a sig.


----------



## Sebastian (Oct 12, 2009)

XeoFLCL said:


> AFAIK he played ESP six strings on Demanufacture, but never had a sig.



Not only Demanufacture but also SOANM ....


----------



## Wookieslayer (Oct 12, 2009)

e-mailed them one! this would be sick. I'd prefer the RG model myself


----------



## Rick (Oct 12, 2009)

I don't recall ever seeing an ESP sig for Dino.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Oct 12, 2009)

Hmmm fair dooze  Could've sworn I read about one somewhere...


----------



## savierq (Jan 10, 2010)

Gamba said:


> almost twins....


 
what is that guitar???


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 10, 2010)

savierq said:


> what is that guitar???



Its a custom Ibanez RG. All of Dino's guitars are currently made by Ibanez' LA Custom Shop.


----------



## misingonestring (Jan 10, 2010)

There will be one 7 and one 8 string model (My guess)


----------



## Rick (Jan 10, 2010)

I don't foresee Ibanez giving him 2 different signature guitars.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 10, 2010)

Rick said:


> I don't foresee Ibanez giving him 2 different signature guitars.



Really? Maybe not both at once, but I wouldn't be suprised if they gave him an RG7, got rid of the 2228 and gave him an RG8 sig.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 10, 2010)

Dream on


----------



## Rick (Jan 11, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> Really? Maybe not both at once, but I wouldn't be suprised if they gave him an RG7, got rid of the 2228 and gave him an RG8 sig.



Maybe eventually.


----------



## Adonai678 (Jan 17, 2010)

Rick said:


> Maybe eventually.


One question, Not being sarcastic/dickish or any thing but does ibanez guitars actually read these emails?


----------



## Rick (Jan 17, 2010)

^I totally understand. 

I sure hope they do. When D told me he was interested in a sig, he told me that this is what we needed to do, flood their inbox with Dino sig e-mails. I'm just doing what my boss tells me to do.


----------



## xkovacsx (Jan 17, 2010)

dino is a beast. he deserves a signature model far more than munky from korn.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 17, 2010)

xkovacsx said:


> dino is a beast. he deserves a signature model far more than munky from korn.



Without the influence of Korn nearly all the 7-string guitars we hold near and dear would simply not exist. 

If having a sig. was about technical ability, then more than half the endorsed artists out there would not have signature guitars.


----------



## sol niger 333 (Jan 17, 2010)

Sent.. Bet it'd be tasteful if he was in on the design. As long as its not a xiphos haha



MaxOfMetal said:


> Without the influence of Korn nearly all the 7-string guitars we hold near and dear would simply not exist.
> 
> If having a sig. was about technical ability, then more than half the endorsed artists out there would not have signature guitars.




What he said. Korn gave the sevenstring a public profile


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 27, 2010)

Bump to show interest!

Dino has been in a lot of promotional videos recently, they are doing another FF music video and Mechanize is selling well from all accounts. He HAS to get a sig if not late this year then next.


----------



## Loomer (Feb 27, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> Bump to show interest!
> 
> Dino has been in a lot of promotional videos recently, they are doing another FF music video and Mechanize is selling well from all accounts. He HAS to get a sig if not late this year then next.



If there ever was a time for it, it is now.


----------



## Rick (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm gonna have to agree with both of you on this one. Maybe some new people will see this and send emails also.

There's even a group on Facebook similar to this.


----------



## i_like_shred (Feb 28, 2010)

Scrap apex, bring in dino.

Dinos guitars > apex's


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 28, 2010)

Rick said:


> I'm gonna have to agree with both of you on this one. Maybe some new people will see this and send emails also.
> 
> There's even a group on Facebook similar to this.


 
I'm part of that  Whats the email address again?


----------



## guitar_player4_2_0 (Feb 28, 2010)

Yea, it's really irritating all the people that get sig's that arent really even a sig, just a different paint job or something. I can't believe Dino doesn't have one yet. As long as it wasn't Basswood, I would but it.


----------



## Rick (Feb 28, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> I'm part of that  Whats the email address again?



I'll look for it and update this.


----------



## AfterTheBurial8 (Feb 28, 2010)

despite Fear Factory & Divine Heresy being amoungst my favourite bands ever, I've never looked at Dino and an influence.. as to be honest, he's pretty boring after a while.. it's just the same old chugging or drill picking for the main riff of pretty much all the songs, granted the riffs sound good (not all the time) but yeah, congrats to him if he does manage to get a sig


----------



## Kapee (Feb 28, 2010)

I want his blood red satin xiphos<3 Total boner +1


----------



## Groff (Feb 28, 2010)

If there was ever a time to get it done, it's now. I sent an e-mail out  Though I think it would be cool to have the "high end" version at first than later down the road release a more affordable version, like they did with the Apex 2. That way they can generate lust over the model, then be able to put it into the hands of more guitarists. That's my idea anyway. Of course, I didn't put that in my e-mail, I just expressed my interest. I'm sure they know a thing or two about marketing.



i_like_shred said:


> Scrap apex, bring in dino.
> 
> Dinos guitars > apex's


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 28, 2010)

I hope they put in passive sized blackouts so people have the option to swap them out.


----------



## Sebastian (Feb 28, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> I hope they put in passive sized blackouts so people have the option to swap them out.



I can't agree with you on this one 

Dino had 707 sized pickups for a long time.. its part of the look .. and well.. they rule


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 28, 2010)

Sebastian said:


> I can't agree with you on this one
> 
> Dino had 707 sized pickups for a long time.. its part of the look .. and well.. they rule


 
Aye, but commercially it would sell better if it had passive sized pickups. I would still get one with active sized blackouts, but it gives the option to those that don't want them. Dammit I should asked him this when I saw him.  Rick?


----------



## Justin Bailey (Feb 28, 2010)

8 string rg neckthrough in that satin red/purple finish he has on his xiphos.... yummy.


----------



## Rick (Mar 1, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> Aye, but commercially it would sell better if it had passive sized pickups. I would still get one with active sized blackouts, but it gives the option to those that don't want them. Dammit I should asked him this when I saw him.  Rick?



I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Decipher (Jun 4, 2010)

Saw this on Jemsite.....
Are rumors true about a Dino Cazares Signature model? - Jemsite
Not to stir up the pot again on a possible Dino Sig but........


----------



## GeoMantic (Jun 4, 2010)

meh. I've never been a big Dino fan. Nothing against him, I just never understood all the hype behind him.

And if he does get a signature with Ibanez, I hope to god that it isn't black.

Also, just because Korn gave the 7 string guitar a public profile, doesn't exactly mean that it was a good one. About half the guys in Guitar Center or Sam Ash ask me if I'm into Korn or Limp Bizkit when I ask them about seven strings.

It's a travesty really, I just wish that at least half of the more musically intelligent artists using 7's were more popular.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 4, 2010)

Josh Geohagan said:


> meh. I've never been a big Dino fan. Nothing against him, I just never understood all the hype behind him.
> 
> And if he does get a signature with Ibanez, I hope to god that it isn't black.
> 
> ...


 
KoRn are/were a very good band. Just because they are 'out of fashion' nowadays doesn't make them any less. They pioneered the use of the 7 string and they used it in an interesting way. 

As for Dino he owns.  You need to check out some Divine Heresy.


----------



## GeoMantic (Jun 4, 2010)

I don't dislike Korn because they are 'out of fashion' I dislike Korn because I don't really find any of their work musically interesting. I haven't heard them do anything that couldn't be done on a detuned 6 string. Nothing against them personally, just not my thing.

As for Dino, I've seen several videos of him on YouTube, and I still fail to understand what really makes him stick out. I've listened to some Divine Heresy, and it just sounds like the same generic trem picked and chug riffing that every other metal band employs.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 4, 2010)

Josh Geohagan said:


> I don't dislike Korn because they are 'out of fashion' I dislike Korn because I don't really find any of their work musically interesting. I haven't heard them do anything that couldn't be done on a detuned 6 string. Nothing against them personally, just not my thing.
> 
> As for Dino, I've seen several videos of him on YouTube, and I still fail to understand what really makes him stick out. I've listened to some Divine Heresy, and it just sounds like the same generic trem picked and chug riffing that every other metal band employs.


 
Nah its just like, they were easier to appreciate at the time. Back then they were a lot more fresh. Older KoRn material showcases the 7 string a lot better. They used to use odd chords and high register lead work to get really creepy sounds, something less common with newer songs.

And again Dino pioneered that style a lot, most metal bands you hear today have copied Fear Factory in some way. They were one of the first death metal bands to combine clean and growling vocals.


----------



## LLink2411 (Jun 4, 2010)

AfterTheBurial8 said:


> despite Fear Factory & Divine Heresy being amoungst my favourite bands ever, I've never looked at Dino and an influence.. as to be honest, he's pretty boring after a while.. it's just the same old chugging or drill picking for the main riff of pretty much all the songs, granted the riffs sound good (not all the time) but yeah, congrats to him if he does manage to get a sig


Drill picking?


----------



## ZXIIIT (Jun 4, 2010)

Josh Geohagan said:


> I don't dislike Korn because they are 'out of fashion' I dislike Korn because I don't really find any of their work musically interesting. I haven't heard them do anything that couldn't be done on a detuned 6 string. Nothing against them personally, just not my thing.
> 
> As for Dino, I've seen several videos of him on YouTube, and I still fail to understand what really makes him stick out. I've listened to some Divine Heresy, and it just sounds like the same generic trem picked and chug riffing that every other metal band employs.



KoRn and Fear Factory came out and stood out during a period where music actually mattered (90s) This (and Steve Vai) lead to a huge list of players inspired by them to pick up a 7.


----------



## Rick (Jun 5, 2010)

I know nothing about this (I swear) but I'm damn sure intrigued.


----------



## LLink2411 (Jun 5, 2010)

ZOMB13 said:


> KoRn and Fear Factory came out and stood out *during a period where music actually mattered (90s)*


----------



## chucknorrishred (Jun 5, 2010)

Mattayus said:


> That's what I heard too  I think it's been a choice of his to not get one by now, rather than them just not giving him one. I have no doubts he's been approached about it



well, wont it be a custom guitar? unless its just some cheep sh,t with his name on it


----------



## Prydogga (Jun 5, 2010)

chucknorrishred said:


> well, wont it be a custom guitar? unless its just some cheep sh,t with his name on it





He's already had plenty of customs, and I don't think Ibanez really does "cheap shit with xxx name on it" plenty of people are happy with their MTM2s and Apex2s


----------



## vhmetalx (Jun 5, 2010)

is this going to happen? I WANNA XIPHOS 7 STRING!! (cant find any others)
*pouts in corner*


----------



## chucknorrishred (Jun 5, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> He's already had plenty of customs, and I don't think Ibanez really does "cheap shit with xxx name on it" plenty of people are happy with their MTM2s and Apex2s



what the guy was saying was that dino preffers custom guitars, well isnt a signature a "custom" guitar only marketed out to the public? 

what'll 1 extra "custom" guitar hurt PLUS he'll get paid for it


----------



## Prydogga (Jun 5, 2010)

chucknorrishred said:


> what the guy was saying was that dino preffers custom guitars, well isnt a signature a "custom" guitar only marketed out to the public?
> 
> what'll 1 extra "custom" guitar hurt PLUS he'll get paid for it



Ah I see now, in reference to what he said, I don't think Dino's been declining offers for a signature, wasn't one of the starting points of this thread him wanting one?


----------



## BrainArt (Jun 5, 2010)

vhmetalx said:


> is this going to happen? I WANNA XIPHOS 7 STRING!! (cant find any others)
> *pouts in corner*



Ibanez.com | Electric Guitars | XPT707FX


----------



## OBSERVER (Dec 10, 2010)

Hey, Ibanez. Give this a try. Build a few hundred and see how well it goes. What could go wrong?


----------



## ST3MOCON (Dec 10, 2010)

done =)


----------



## bulb (Dec 10, 2010)

Hate to bring this up 15 pages in but this might shed some light on the sitchiasian.
I dont know if this pertains to 8 strings (so that may be the loophole) but as far as 7 strings goes, but im pretty certain that Vai has a deal with Ibanez to where the only sig models that come out as 7s can only be his (smart business move imo!)
I think the Korn models must have some deal with Vai and maybe he gets a cut or something, but i know of at least one artist who has left Ibanez because they wouldnt have been able to have a sig 7.

That being said maybe dino can get an 8 if that isnt covered or maybe something has changed to where he can get a sig or work something out with Ibanez, but i do know that normally that is the obstacle with specifically getting a sig 7 string out.


----------



## Aaron (Dec 10, 2010)

bulb said:


> Hate to bring this up 15 pages in but this might shed some light on the sitchiasian.
> I dont know if this pertains to 8 strings (so that may be the loophole) but as far as 7 strings goes, but im pretty certain that Vai has a deal with Ibanez to where the only sig models that come out as 7s can only be his (smart business move imo!)
> I think the Korn models must have some deal with Vai and maybe he gets a cut or something, but i know of at least one artist who has left Ibanez because they wouldnt have been able to have a sig 7.
> 
> That being said maybe dino can get an 8 if that isnt covered or maybe something has changed to where he can get a sig or work something out with Ibanez, but i do know that normally that is the obstacle with specifically getting a sig 7 string out.




So, what your saying is, if Dino really wants a decent sig model then he must leave ibanez and go to ESP.


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 10, 2010)

Does that mean for an 8 he has to go to Meshuggah for a deal? (NOT BEING SERIOUS)


----------



## Loomer (Dec 10, 2010)

He has to suck Charlie Hunter's man-bits to be allowed.


----------



## sessionswan (Dec 10, 2010)

bulb said:


> but i know of at least one artist who has left Ibanez because they wouldnt have been able to have a sig 7.



is that why Buz is playing ESP's now? Just a guess, I know nothing


----------



## Rick (Dec 10, 2010)

Wow, I hope that Vai thing is wrong, I'd really like to see Dino get a sig 7.


----------



## Triple-J (Dec 10, 2010)

That Vai thing sounds weird and very shadowy but I'm sure I read a Korn interview in GW where they said they had to ask Vai or have some kind of sit down and talk with him while they were laying out the specs for the K7.


----------



## Rick (Dec 10, 2010)

When he comes back from Europe, I'll try and ask him about it.


----------



## Aaron (Dec 10, 2010)

looks like Vai should file a lawsuit on every other guitar company for stealing his idea.


----------



## gunshow86de (Dec 10, 2010)

Maestro Alex Gregory Steve Vai ladies and gents!


----------



## OrsusMetal (Dec 10, 2010)

If the Vai thing is true, I say good for him. That is brilliant. He definitely knows how to do business.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 10, 2010)

gunshow86de said:


> Maestro Alex Gregory Steve Vai ladies and gents!



Yeah seriously, what the fuck


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Dec 10, 2010)

Stealthtastic said:


> Yeah seriously, what the fuck



He also played an 8 string (alex gregory)


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 10, 2010)

That would suck if thats the case about Vai, but I'd be equally happy to see a DIno Cazares 8 string.

Also Dino posted this on Facebook today.


----------



## gunshow86de (Dec 10, 2010)

Stealthtastic said:


> Yeah seriously, what the fuck



If it is true, I can sort of understand. He probably just wants to make sure the Universe is the "premier" 7-string in the Ibanez catalog.


----------



## Aaron (Dec 10, 2010)

ibanez is losing out on alot, more people would buy a Dino sig vs a UV any day especially in this current genre of downtuned shit. So far it looks to me like the 7 string is becoming a standard in heavy music right now, the way i see it is the 8 is the new seven and the seven is normal. This compay was never afraid to bridge gaps before so fuck it.


----------



## Rick (Dec 10, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> That would suck if thats the case about Vai, but I'd be equally happy to see a DIno Cazares 8 string.
> 
> Also Dino posted this on Facebook today.



Finally got a mockup of it, awesome.


----------



## BangandBreach (Dec 10, 2010)

Rick said:


> Finally got a mockup of it, awesome.



I'm not a big fan of pictures/graphics on guitars, but that's pretty amazing.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 10, 2010)

Put the spine as the inlay.


----------



## Rick (Dec 10, 2010)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Put the spine as the inlay.



I think they were gonna try that but it isn't gonna happen, can't remember why.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 10, 2010)

I think the offset dots look killer, the spine would be overkill. Though it looks sweet on the Giger RG.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 10, 2010)

Rick said:


> I think they were gonna try that but it isn't gonna happen, can't remember why.



Fair enough. It still looks cool with the offset dots so it's still a win.


----------



## Neil (Dec 12, 2010)

Good buisness move when he was at the height of 7 strings, but these days he isnt exactly top of the list when you think of modern 7 string players, I think its time he let others have a slice of the sig pie.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Dec 12, 2010)

Neil said:


> I think its time he let others have a slice of the sig pie.


 
He clearly prefers _actual_ pie, anyways.


----------



## LLink2411 (Dec 12, 2010)

Rick said:


> I think they were gonna try that but it isn't gonna happen, can't remember why.


Maybe the spine inlay was designed by HR Geiger as well and it would complicate things by having to get his permission to use it on the guitar.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Dec 12, 2010)

Aaron said:


> ibanez is losing out on alot,* more people would buy a Dino sig vs a UV any day *especially in this current genre of downtuned shit. So far it looks to me like the 7 string is becoming a standard in heavy music right now, the way i see it is the 8 is the new seven and the seven is normal. This compay was never afraid to bridge gaps before so fuck it.



 that isn't anywhere near accurate. The Universe is pretty close, if not the absolute benchmark for seven string production models. I don't see an all black, single pickup signature coming anywhere near that. As much as seven strings are growing in the metal community, they still aren't the standard, and are still a small percentage of overall guitar sales. I love this site, but it is like living in a fishbowl.


----------



## Rick (Dec 13, 2010)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> He clearly prefers _actual_ pie, anyways.



Wow, a fat joke. Hilarious.


----------



## jl-austin (Dec 13, 2010)

Rick said:


> Wow, a fat joke. Hilarious.



+1

He is an awesome player, and a nice guy. There is always a hater hating!


----------



## Rick (Dec 13, 2010)

That he is. He's always been super cool to me. 

Anyway, I will totally snag one if this comes true. But I will continue to play Agiles, for sure.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 13, 2010)

mattofvengeance said:


> that isn't anywhere near accurate. The Universe is pretty close, if not the absolute benchmark for seven string production models. I don't see an all black, single pickup signature coming anywhere near that. As much as seven strings are growing in the metal community, they still aren't the standard, and are still a small percentage of overall guitar sales. I love this site, but it is like living in a fishbowl.


 
I don't think Dino's signature would be a single pickup guitar, as he uses a lot more guitars with neck pickups nowadays, especially with Divine Heresy. I think he'd choose specs that represented him as a player overall, rather than one particular band (Fear Factory being more bridge pickup all the time, DH using solos more). And I think he'd get a reddish colour like a few of his new customs.

I met Dino and he is a lovely chap. Not bothered about his weight either which is good, the man likes to eat so fuck it. 

But I'd definitely buy a Dino sig, he's my hero.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Dec 13, 2010)

jl-austin said:


> +1
> 
> He is an awesome player, and a nice guy. There is always a hater hating!


 
Who's a hater? Dino's my favorite rhythm guitarist, and he has been for years. The new FF and DH albums are damned near the only metal I've been listening to this semester. That said, I'm not going to put the man on a pedestal. He's fat, I crack jokes about it. It's not saying "He is fat and is therefore a shitty guitarist," it's just "haha, he's fat," just like friends who are fat will take shots at eachother about it.

Sheesh.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 13, 2010)

Its cool don't sweat it.  Fans shout out 'you fat bastard' at gigs all the time in unison, but its done with love. <3 Its just a thing.


----------



## Loomer (Dec 13, 2010)

Well, you can hardly blame the guy..Most food is pretty damn delicious! I think I'm gonna eat some now!


----------



## clouds (Dec 13, 2010)

I have lots of respect for Dino but the fat joke made me laugh. Yup, haters gon' hate.


----------



## DaddleCecapitation (Dec 13, 2010)

If he does get a sig, it better not have any outrageous graphics and logos.


----------



## thrsher (Dec 14, 2010)

if that mockup was mass produced, i would buy it


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 14, 2010)

One of the 8s or that Xiphos would have made cool sigs. His guitars as of late have been bland and boring as hell.


----------



## Randy (Dec 14, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> That would suck if thats the case about Vai, but I'd be equally happy to see a DIno Cazares 8 string.
> 
> Also Dino posted this on Facebook today.



Ever since I first got that album, I always thought that brain looked kinda like a basketball. Too round or something.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 14, 2010)

I think it would've been better from the side.


----------



## Loomer (Dec 14, 2010)

I honestly think a Dino sig would sell surprisingly well, what with all the Djent stuff getting to be the next big thing. Dino's tone and sound, not necessarily his playing, have always been "proto-djent" to me.


----------



## jl-austin (Dec 14, 2010)

I am going out on a limb here, but I would think at this point in time a Dino sig would sell better than a Korn sig. I might be WAY wrong, my opinion.


----------



## Ben.Last (Dec 15, 2010)

jl-austin said:


> I am going out on a limb here, but I would think at this point in time a Dino sig would sell better than a Korn sig. I might be WAY wrong, my opinion.



I'd have to disagree. Even if we just base it solely on the popularity of the bands, Korn is still infinitely more popular than Fear Factory and Divine Heresy combined.


----------



## bostjan (Dec 15, 2010)

The comments about giving a sig guitar to an up&comer are no surprise. Manufacturers almost never give signature guitar deals to new artists, in fact, look at how many guitarists have passed away, but still have signature guitars! It's pretty easy to come across a Jimi Hendrix signature strat or a Kurt Cobain sig. Even Jimmy Paige had a signature Les Paul come out decades after he had released any significant amount of new material.


----------



## Rick (Dec 15, 2010)

Good to see this thread back and moving, he'll be happy to hear about it. Keep flooding the Ibanez mailbox, people!


----------



## Loomer (Dec 15, 2010)

Lern2swim said:


> I'd have to disagree. Even if we just base it solely on the popularity of the bands, Korn is still infinitely more popular than Fear Factory and Divine Heresy combined.



I agree and disagree..

Let's just be honest here, and say that most, if not all diehard Korn fans these days are 13-15 year olds just discovering "metal" or backwards mouthbreather jock types still stuck in the late 90s. Not necessarily your key demographic for selling guitars.

Now think about, how many of Dino's fans are guitarists themselves. If I may say so, it's a MUCH more fertile market.

And to be fair, at least here in Europe, Korn are commercially a total dead fish. They receive zero exposure over here these days, so if the Ibanez Korn sigs weren't such damn good guitars, with great specs, they wouldn't sell because of the name.

How many non-Korn fans do we know that are lusting after a K7, even despite the ass-hideous inlay?


----------



## Rick (Dec 15, 2010)

^ I can agree with this.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 15, 2010)

Loomer said:


> Let's just be honest here, and say that most, if not all diehard Korn fans these days are 13-15 year olds just discovering "metal" or backwards mouthbreather jock types still stuck in the late 90s. Not necessarily your key demographic for selling guitars.



I think you're WAAAAAAY out of touch with the "mainstream" Metal market. Perhaps things are significantly different in your neck of the woods, I wouldn't be surprised. 

Most all of the "diehard" Korn fans I know from back in the day who were in High School, still love Korn. Though, instead of being broke kids, they're adults with real jobs who can afford to shell out $$$$ on signed/collectible Korn gear, as well as the pricier guitars. 

As for the 12-16 demographic, over here it's mainly kids into Metalcore or what's left of Alternative and Emo. 

The greater majority of Fear Factory fans I know, mostly grew out of them and moved onto "heavier" or "more technical" music. Though, perhaps that's just the folks I know. I will say though, that the only people I really see constantly discussing Dino or Fear Factory are those on this website. None of my "metal friends" (from FL, AZ, IL, NY, and TX fuck I travel too much ) really discuss them too often. 

I think one thing that can't go unnoticed is that Ibanez likes artists who are "stable", as in those who don't constantly change bands. In fact all of the current lineup of Signature Artists have either been involved in a single band/project for the most part (Matt Bachand, Herman Li, Munky, Noodles, Omar, Mick Thomson, Sam Totman), or those who traditionally are more of "band leaders" (Paul Gilbert, Joe Satriani, Andy Timmons, Steve Vai, John Scofield, George Benson). Look at what Dino's done the past ten years. Before this year's Mechanize the last FF album with new material he played on was 01's Digimortal (Concrete was old Demo stuff, Hatefiles was a compilation, and of course the Best Of). While he did have some releases with Asesino (02' and 06') and Divine Heresy (07' and 09') can anyone really say either of those projects was anywhere near as "big" as FF? 

I'm not digging on Dino, he seems like a great guy, and he's a solid player. I just think he's 1) not as commercially viable as some on this site seem to think (the SSO Bubble Effect), 2) he's not the typical artist that Ibanez gives signature guitars to, and 3) I'm not totally sure his fans will be willing to shed out the roughly $2000 on a guitar if he does get a proper sig.


----------



## Rick (Dec 15, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I'm not totally sure his fans will be willing to shed out the roughly $2000 on a guitar if he does get a proper sig.



Man, if he were to get one and that was the price, I'd have to ask Santa Dino for an early Christmas present.  

I agree with pretty much everything Max said, unfortunately Dino isn't "commercial" enough (I guess) in the eyes of Ibanez to get a sig. Why Matt from SF and the dudes in DragonForce have sigs, I have no idea.


----------



## leonardo7 (Dec 15, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I think you're WAAAAAAY out of touch with the "mainstream" Metal market. Perhaps things are significantly different in your neck of the woods, I wouldn't be surprised.
> 
> Most all of the "diehard" Korn fans I know from back in the day who were in High School, still love Korn. Though, instead of being broke kids, they're adults with real jobs who can afford to shell out $$$$ on signed/collectible Korn gear, as well as the pricier guitars.
> 
> ...


Since the comparison came up, this is all true how I see it from living in CA. I could try and elaborate but Max pretty much said it all.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 15, 2010)

Rick said:


> Man, if he were to get one and that was the price, I'd have to ask Santa Dino for an early Christmas present.
> 
> I agree with pretty much everything Max said, unfortunately Dino isn't "commercial" enough (I guess) in the eyes of Ibanez to get a sig. Why Matt from SF and the dudes in DragonForce have sigs, I have no idea.



Like them or not, Shadows Fall and DragonForce have had consistent lineups and steady releases (same guitarists, same majority band members, new major release roughly every two years for the last decade). That's what truly matter these days as far as getting signature gear from large scale production companies, for better or worse. 

As for pricing, I'm talking about if they made Dino a MIJ sig on par with the majority of Ibanez Signature Artists. Look at the prices of UVs, Apexs, JEMs, JSs, etc. Ibanez isn't going to put out a $800 MIJ, Neck-thru, RG with SD pickups, 7-strings, and a signature on the headstock. Though, neither is ESP, Jackson, Schecter, etc.


----------



## Rick (Dec 15, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Ibanez isn't going to put out a $800 MIJ, Neck-thru, RG with SD pickups, 7-strings, and a signature on the headstock. Though, neither is ESP, Jackson, Schecter, etc.



Isn't a Loomis about $900?


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 15, 2010)

I disagree to be honest, I think Dino is a very good endorsement oppotunity.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 15, 2010)

Rick said:


> Isn't a Loomis about $900?



$1100 shipped with Case, but it's still not MIJ and it's no Ibanez. 

Switch it to MII and you could probably get pretty close, but once again, it's all about specs.



vampiregenocide said:


> I disagree to be honest, I think Dino is a very good endorsement oppotunity.



What's your basis for disagreeing if I may ask?

Remember, Ibanez/Dino do have an endorsement agreement together. It's the taking that to the "next level" which may not be as nice of an opportunity. For either party.


----------



## Triple-J (Dec 15, 2010)

bostjan said:


> The comments about giving a sig guitar to an up&comer are no surprise. Manufacturers almost never give signature guitar deals to new artists, in fact, look at how many guitarists have passed away, but still have signature guitars! It's pretty easy to come across a Jimi Hendrix signature strat or a Kurt Cobain sig. Even Jimmy Paige had a signature Les Paul come out decades after he had released any significant amount of new material.



I don't think that's a fair comparison at all as there are plenty of newer artists with sigs (Trivium, Shinedown, A7X, Suicide Silence, Orianthi) plus the Page and Hendrix sigs are replicas of instruments the artist used and also replicas of Gibsons/Fenders from a specific era with different necks, hardware etc so are more of a historical artifact/collectors piece, and in the case of the Kurt Cobain sig (Jagstang) it was a model with a one off body shape created by himself and Fender and was only produced in two runs which I imagine gave it appeal to Fender collectors.

Having said that I think it's very easy for guitar manufacturer's to make sigs of dead artists such as the ones that have been mentioned or artists that have been around for a long time because they can sell them for a high price as a type of collectors item or an opportunity to "own a piece of history" it's a tactic which seems to work very well and in some cases it seems to be the only thing that certain guitar manufacturers are capable of.


----------



## Rick (Dec 15, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Remember, Ibanez/Dino do have an endorsement agreement together. It's the taking that to the "next level" which may not be as nice of an opportunity. For either party.



I think people would absolutely eat up a Dino sig, honestly.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 15, 2010)

I have no doubt that some would sell, but look how often people buy $2000, black, active pickup equipped guitars on here. While this site certainly isn't representative of the 7-string guitar community as a whole, I think it can be inferred that it wouldn't exactly fly off the shelves, at least in a number that would pay off for Ibanez. The Apex1s, UV777s, and RGA427s already sell in relatively limited numbers, I don't see how Dino's name and some slight differences in specs would change that in a significant way. 

Find 100 people who would shell out $2000 today (not tomorrow, not next month, or next year) for a black 7-string with active pickups and I'll be convinced. Until then, I still don't think it's commercially viable. Ibanez is in the business to make money, if it was worth while they would have done it already.


----------



## bostjan (Dec 15, 2010)

Triple-J said:


> I don't think that's a fair comparison at all as there are plenty of newer artists with sigs (Trivium, Shinedown, A7X, Suicide Silence, Orianthi) plus the Page and Hendrix sigs are replicas of instruments the artist used and also replicas of Gibsons/Fenders from a specific era with different necks, hardware etc so are more of a historical artifact/collectors piece, and in the case of the Kurt Cobain sig (Jagstang) it was a model with a one off body shape created by himself and Fender and was only produced in two runs which I imagine gave it appeal to Fender collectors.
> 
> Having said that I think it's very easy for guitar manufacturer's to make sigs of dead artists such as the ones that have been mentioned or artists that have been around for a long time because they can sell them for a high price as a type of collectors item or an opportunity to "own a piece of history" it's a tactic which seems to work very well and in some cases it seems to be the only thing that certain guitar manufacturers are capable of.



I don't know much about the last two artists, but the first three examples have been around awhile (~10 years), so I'd hardly call them up and coming, especially Shinedown, who have had a couple of huge mainstream commercial successes. Orianthi seems to me to be an anomaly, but she did have a contract to play with Michael Jackson, right? I guess that we could see how that would warrant a signature model, especially with Jackson's death.

I just looked up Suicide Silence, and I see that they are also nearly ten years old.  Maybe we think of up and coming in different ways, in which case I guess I agree with you on the point, but we misunderstand each other on semantics.


----------



## Rick (Dec 15, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I have no doubt that some would sell, but look how often people buy $2000, black, active pickup equipped guitars on here. While this site certainly isn't representative of the 7-string guitar community as a whole, I think it can be inferred that it wouldn't exactly fly off the shelves, at least in a number that would pay off for Ibanez. The Apex1s, UV777s, and RGA427s already sell in relatively limited numbers, I don't see how Dino's name and some slight differences in specs would change that in a significant way.
> 
> Find 100 people who would shell out $2000 today (not tomorrow, not next month, or next year) for a black 7-string with active pickups and I'll be convinced. Until then, I still don't think it's commercially viable. Ibanez is in the business to make money, if it was worth while they would have done it already.



Good point.

I guess the only ones who have them are me and Dino.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 15, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> What's your basis for disagreeing if I may ask?
> 
> Remember, Ibanez/Dino do have an endorsement agreement together. It's the taking that to the "next level" which may not be as nice of an opportunity. For either party.


 
Sorry phrased my sentence wrong. I think someone with career as extensive Dino's gathers up a lot of respect. He is in three bands, Fear Factory, Divine Heresy and Asesino, two of which are well known. He helped with KoRn and Vai to pioneer the use of 7 strings in metal. Now with Fear Factory he is probably recieving more exposure than he has had since he left, touring with Metallica and playing huge festivals. His other endorsements with Line 6 and Seymour Duncan mean he has been playing in other demo videos too. I just think he gets out there a lot and if the guitar was spec'd right then it could sell fairly well. I think they could get rid of the current RGA7 prestige to make room for it.


----------



## Rick (Dec 15, 2010)

^I'd be fine with that.


----------



## jl-austin (Dec 15, 2010)

I guess the real problem is not IF a Dino sig would sell, I am quite sure it would sell enough in its first year to justify it in the lineup. However, the real problem is, the second year. Everyone who wanted one, would most likely buy one in the first year. Lets be honest, its not like Dino is tearing up the scene currently, so maybe Max is right.


----------



## Rick (Dec 15, 2010)

jl-austin said:


> I guess the real problem is not IF a Dino sig would sell, I am quite sure it would sell enough in its first year to justify it in the lineup. However, the real problem is, the second year. Everyone who wanted one, would most likely buy one in the first year. Lets be honest, its not like Dino is tearing up the scene currently, so maybe Max is right.



Good point.


----------



## Ben.Last (Dec 16, 2010)

Max, you're spot on about the SSO bubble effect. I'd take it one step further and call it a general internet guitar forum bubble effect (maybe even further and call it an internet music forum bubble effect).


----------



## Loomer (Dec 16, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I think you're WAAAAAAY out of touch with the "mainstream" Metal market. Perhaps things are significantly different in your neck of the woods, I wouldn't be surprised.
> 
> Most all of the "diehard" Korn fans I know from back in the day who were in High School, still love Korn. Though, instead of being broke kids, they're adults with real jobs who can afford to shell out $$$$ on signed/collectible Korn gear, as well as the pricier guitars.
> 
> ...



Well.. Yeah, I guess I am way out of touch with the mainstream to some extent. I have to keep my sanity after all 

But yeah, of course the European and US markets are very, very dífferent. 'Round here Korn (and their fans) are pretty much universally reviled, or at least ridiculed and viewed as backward, and an unfortunate reminder of a time we'd rather forget. 

However, what we get instead is over-glossy, over-produced Gothenburg-melodeath clones with way too many synths, and to be honest I'd rather listen to Korn than fucking Sonic Syndicate or latter-day In Flames 
At least Korn had some scuzzy, raw production on the first few records. 

Also, the German market is positively crammed with cheesy, leather-pantsy Power Metal that all sound like a neutered Manowar getting boned by Stratovarius while singing Abba covers. Ugh 

And while FF may not be *that* big here, they're still pretty big, and they still retain a good deal of credibility now that Dino's back. People seem to completely have forgotten that Dutch pillock they had some time back 
They still draw good crowds in big-ish venues, so I have faith in 'em. 

But yes, you are very much right about the "stable" artists in Ibanez's roster. I don't recall them ever giving sigs to someone completely new, or a one-hit wonder. Lots of endorsers in *that* camp, but no sigs. 

Schecter however.. Well, they did release sigs for Crazy Town. We all remember how well _their_ career went after six months, right?


----------



## Decipher (Dec 16, 2010)

Rick said:


> Good point.
> 
> I guess the only ones who have them are me and Dino.


 And me too. I'd buy one in a heartbeat.


----------



## jl-austin (Dec 16, 2010)

You all seem to forget, if Dino wanted a sig, ESP would give him one in a heartbeat (my opinion again). So maybe Dino just doesn't want a sig model.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 16, 2010)

Or maybe Dino doesn't want an ESP sig? He had ESP before and swapped to Ibanez.


----------



## Rick (Dec 16, 2010)

jl-austin said:


> You all seem to forget, if Dino wanted a sig, ESP would give him one in a heartbeat (my opinion again). So maybe Dino just doesn't want a sig model.



He told me a while back that he was offered a sig through other companies (no names mentioned so I couldn't say even if I knew) but he turned them down to stay with the CS at Ibanez. But now that there's a possibility of a sig, I guess he's interested.


----------

